# t3/t4 manifold?



## t78silvia (Aug 23, 2002)

i recently purchased a new garrett t3/t4 hyrbid. i want everyones suggestions and recommendations on what manifold to get thats t3 flanged of course. equal length with tial 40mm flange would be sweet, but need to know where to find some nice ones. used is fine if its in good shape.....holla back guys!!


----------



## se-r-57 (May 1, 2002)

There is alot of them out there. Some good some crap. Most the ones from japan are good and pricey. Try www.ctcmotorsports.com. They make a real nice one. Just ask for Kyle I believe they have a bunch of pics on there web site


----------

